# HTPC DVD/Bluray rips question



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

So I have been lurking and reading up on HTPCs a little. I understand the advantages of having all one's media easily accessible but am wondering what one uses to rip the DVDs/BluRays (software) and if the software retains the video/audio resolution and abilities of the original discs (i.e. Dolby Digital, 7.1, 1080p, etc)? What about compression losses when ripping?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When you rip a Bluray you can select whether you want to retain, intros, extras etc. Depending on what format you decide on using will determine if and how much quality you use. Sometimes you will rip at 1080p and have a 30 gig file... sometimes you will rip and see only a 5 gig file. On the 30 gig file you will most likely see no dif but on the 5 gig you will see a dif but whether or not it makes a dif is up to you. If you have the space and want the best quality, I would go for the max size.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

epereira said:


> So I have been lurking and reading up on HTPCs a little. I understand the advantages of having all one's media easily accessible but am wondering what one uses to rip the DVDs/BluRays (software) and if the software retains the video/audio resolution and abilities of the original discs (i.e. Dolby Digital, 7.1, 1080p, etc)? What about compression losses when ripping?


MakeMKV. It works well and it's free and regularly updated. If you can play back MKVs, it's the way to go. If you need movies on iOS or Android devices, use Handbrake.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

DVD Fab works well for me:

http://www.dvdfab.com/

Of course, remember to obey all copyright rules.

I also use VideReDo to "shorten" recorded TV shows for storage on my NAS. Works very well:

http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm?src=VRD2008c&gclid=CNnxhYzGoLICFUnL7QodMFwAsw


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

+1 DVD FAB to RIP  + XBMC for playback


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

What is the best external blu ray writer?

I did a search on amazon and it showed the below as the top five for average reviews..

DIGISTOR External Bu-ray Burner USB 2.0 with Multimedia & Archive Suites

LG External 12xSuper Multi Blue Lightscribe Blu-Ray Rewriter BE12LU30

ASUS Computer International Direct External Blu-Ray 6X Writer with BDXL Support SBW-06D2X-U (Black)

Brand New Everpower Slim USB 2.0 External Blu-Ray BURNER / CD/DVD-RW Burner Drive - White

LaCie USB 2.0 Portable Slim 6x Blu-Ray Drive 301978

If none of the above for those you who use an external blu ray writer, which brand/model do you use?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My Pioneer BD205 is rock solid and fast


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> My Pioneer BD205 is rock solid and fast


It looks like that is an internal blu ray writer, right?

I don't have space for an internal item..

Any recommendations for an external blu ray writer?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Plextor-6X-DV...=UTF8&qid=1351026224&sr=1-12&keywords=plextor

This is the one I have, dependable but not nearlly as fast as my Pioneer


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Plextor-6X-DV...=UTF8&qid=1351026224&sr=1-12&keywords=plextor
> 
> This is the one I have, dependable but not nearlly as fast as my Pioneer


Cool. Thanks for the link. Looks like no reviews per Amazon and the price is more then the other's listed on Amazon..

Interesting statement below in the description area.. Not sure if it is applicable for this item or not. 

"This product may be prohibited inbound shipment to your destination."

lol. Wonder what that means?

Will have to look at that item. Thanks again.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Ripping blurays for storage on an external hard-drive to view off your network later, Do you have to use a blu-ray writer for a pc or is it possible to link just a home-use blu ray player to your laptop & use software?
My other half is very familar using dvd-fab & handbrake for ripping our dvd's using just the dvd drive off our laptop but looking to store some blu-ray quality?
thanks for the insight!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Slater said:


> Ripping blurays for storage on an external hard-drive to view off your network later, Do you have to use a blu-ray writer for a pc or is it possible to link just a home-use blu ray player to your laptop & use software?
> My other half is very familar using dvd-fab & handbrake for ripping our dvd's using just the dvd drive off our laptop but looking to store some blu-ray quality?
> thanks for the insight!


Yes you have to use a BD Writer drive in your PC ... they do have external USB ones to if you want that convenience of moving it from PC to laptop and wherever...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

epereira said:


> So I have been lurking and reading up on HTPCs a little. I understand the advantages of having all one's media easily accessible but am wondering what one uses to rip the DVDs/BluRays (software) and if the software retains the video/audio resolution and abilities of the original discs (i.e. Dolby Digital, 7.1, 1080p, etc)? What about compression losses when ripping?


With DVD FAB it lets you determine the quality / compression of the "backup" your making... I have 4 tb of storage so I make Full HD copies no compression ... Dont be fooled if you only have 1 tb it will fill up fast with uncompressed copies:doh:


----------

